# The Reed-Kellogg system of sentence diagrams



## Eoghan (Jun 5, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has drawn these for passages of scripture. They are not taught in the UK to my knowledge but seem to be a common part of the US education system. 

The context in which I came across it was in a discussion of translation in which the theologian I was reading had to produce a sentence diagram for some 20 verses as they basically constituted one sentence in the Greek. 

Whilst I would be VERY interested in any examples that you can share - I would really like to see them turned loose on Romans - a vain hope I am sure. I just think that we are a little too verse centred and not enough into the flow of the passage sometimes - well some of us.

Interested in all feedback


----------



## westminken (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, I did learn this method in diagramming Koine Greek in seminary. It actually helps a great deal with identifying the parts of the sentence. It can be daunting when working with a pericope.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 5, 2012)

Actually there is a complete set of NT Greek diagrams made by Randy Leedy (my former Greek professor!). They are available through the exegesis software BibleWorks. You can also find some isolated ones in books. I have a bunch I've made over the years. 

You might be able to find some in English, but I don't so much see the point, since that kind of detailed grammatical analysis is usually reserved for the original language.

There is also a similar technique called discourse analysis, which traces the flow of thought through a chapter visually. This works better in English, because a good translation will pretty much preserve the flow of thought even if it doesn't have a 1-to-1 correspondence of grammatical structure. One way to do discourse analysis is arcing. Knock yourself out. BibleArc.com | Graphical Exegesis


----------

